# Could anyone help me with finding particular furry artists



## Raever (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm writing a smaller essay (as that's apparently what I do when I'm bored) and while I know there are artists out there that draw anthropomorphic art for the sake of the creativity of it, and less because they consider themselves furry - I only managed to remember one of the handful of names I used to know. So any help in recognizing these awesome people for the sake of providing some good examples of "Unorthodox/Unusual furry artists" would be helpful (you can shout out yourself too!). Also, any furries who are SFW/Clean Artists, or Furries who enjoy anthro art but draw human art, etc. would be incredibly useful as well. 

Thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## WXYZ (Apr 18, 2020)

Raever said:


> Furries who enjoy anthro art but draw human art


You might like to try out slugbox...although the majority of their work is NSFW.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 18, 2020)

Off the top of my head, I just stumbled upon *sambeawesome* today. They mention being new to furries, but are clearly an established artist. Is that what you are looking for?

Userpage of sambeawesome -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

commissions — SamBeAwesome


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 19, 2020)

This artist doesn't consider herself a furry, but she loves making anthropomorphic art and most of her commissions I believe come from furries. Her art is very detailed and macabre. It definitely separates itself from the crowd!
Below is a link to her Furaffinity, though it is inactive. Her DA is active, which you'll fine a link to on there.

Userpage of Remarin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2020)

Chompy said:


> This artist doesn't consider herself a furry, but she loves making anthropomorphic art and most of her commissions I believe come from furries. Her art is very detailed and macabre. It definitely separates itself from the crowd!
> Below is a link to her Furaffinity, though it is inactive. Her DA is active, which you'll fine a link to on there.
> 
> Userpage of Remarin -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Ooooo I love her art style, you just got her a new fan. :3


----------



## Bababooey (Apr 20, 2020)

Raever said:


> Ooooo I love her art style, you just got her a new fan. :3


She has a YouTube channel by the same name if you like speedpaints as well!


----------



## Raever (Apr 21, 2020)

Chompy said:


> She has a YouTube channel by the same name if you like speedpaints as well!



Heck yes thanks so much!


----------

